# Dallas Mavericks preseason



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Started with a loss today to the Wizards, 97-94. Chandler with 10/9/2 in 17 minutes, Jones with 7/5/2 in 21 minutes



> DALLAS (AP)—Rookie point guard John Wall(notes) had 21 points and nine assists, Lester Hudson(notes) hit the go-ahead 3-pointer with 2.5 seconds remaining, and the Washington Wizards held on to beat the Dallas Mavericks 97-94 on Tuesday night in the preseason opener for both teams.
> 
> Wall, the former Kentucky star who was the No. 1 pick in the draft, displayed speed and passing skills, offering hope he can help the Wizards improve on last season’s 26-56 record.
> 
> ...


----------

